# Awsome Day in East Bay



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

Woke up to a light rain so we waited till 10 to head out, and the rain held off for most of the day to a light drizzle until the boat ride in. Set up for the first drift along the north shoreline and started sticking fish right away. Bite was really aggressive it only took one twitch twitch to get your bait salmmed. Limited out after a hour and a half then went looking for some big girls. Hit 3 fish between 4.5 and 5 lbs, and 3 more that went right at 4lbs, no monsters but quality fish for sure. All in all after the c&r trout we caught 35-40 fish. They were full of bait, one fish had 14 shrimp in him.


----------

